# Favorite Country Music Video



## oldman (Mar 17, 2015)

Being a lover of country music from back when my dad taught me to play the fiddle, harmonica and banjo. I only strummed the banjo, but my Dad could pick it, which is a real talent. I have been to Nashville many times. In the 50's and 60's, my Dad took us to the Jubilee in Wheeling, WV and when we didn't go to see the live shows, we would listen to it on the radio broadcasted by KDKA out of Pittsburgh, or listen to the Opry also on the radio. Radio station WSM syndicated it. Of course, classic Country is by far my favorite. 

Do you have a favorite Country video? Here is mine. (If it brings a tear to your eyes, you are also a true Country music fan.)


----------



## Raven (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks oldman.  We enjoy classic country at our house and George Jones was always a favourite.
Very few came along to fill the shoes of the great country artists.

If you have time maybe you would be kind enough to add Memories to Burn by Gene Watson
here for me and thanks for George Jones.


----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2015)

Raven said:


> Thanks oldman.  We enjoy classic country at our house and George Jones was always a favourite.
> Very few came along to fill the shoes of the great country artists.
> 
> If you have time maybe you would be kind enough to add Memories to Burn by Gene Watson
> here for me and thanks for George Jones.



Just for you, Raven.


----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Raven....I remember Gene Watson. I think his biggest hit may have been, "Love in the Hot Afternoon." Today's country is geared more towards the younger generation. Most of the Country songs of today are not like the songs of yesteryear as far as subject matter. A lot of the music sounds very similar. Here is my favorite Patsy Cline song. Believe it or not, but she did not want to record this song.


----------



## Raven (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks so much oldman for Memories to Burn.  I just had to dance around the room so I got some exercise.  
I love that song. 
I didn't know that Patsy Cline did not want to record She's Got You.  I bet she was very glad she did.
I read that George Jones did not want to record He Stopped Loving Her Today.
He struggled with that and thought no one would buy it because it was too sad.
It turned out to be a well loved song even though it was sad.
I enjoyed listening to Gene and Patsy.


----------



## oldman (Mar 18, 2015)

Raven... Jones wasn't always my most favorite Country Music singer. However, several years earlier, he played on stage at the state fair here in PA along with Loretta Lynn. I bought my tickets at the moment the box office opened for business. When he came out on stage, which we were all grateful for him even showing up, (many thought he wouldn't), He sang a few songs with his son, who was also on stage with him. Then, when he introduced his next song, "He Stopped Loving Her Today," he said,"I still can't believe that this song is still so popular. Randy Travis almost got to sing it." I think he meant that Randy was next in line to record the song, if George kept refusing to sing it as it was produced to be sung. You are correct. He didn't want to sing it because he thought it was too depressing and nobody would buy it. It became his number one best seller. 

My Dad was a career Army man. He knew many of the country stars from back in that time. He taught me to play Bluegrass with his brother and him. My Dad wanted to play professionally, but the Army told him he had to make a choice, so Dad stayed with his first love, the Army.


----------



## Raven (Mar 18, 2015)

Oldman, We saw quite a number of country artists in concert over the years including George Jones
a couple of times. Both times he put on a good performance.
Also saw Gene Watson, Randy Travis, The Judds, Alan Jackson, Loretta Lynn, Martina McBride, Charlie Pride
Dwight Yoakam twice, Bill Anderson and more that I can't remember right now.

Good for your Dad for teaching you to play Bluegrass.  I envy people who can play musical instruments.
Great entertainment for others when a few musicians get together to play.


----------

